# Light strikes with P250 .45????



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

Went to the range this weekend and ran about 250 rounds. It shot fine other than about 5 of those rounds didn't fire. I ejected the first three (they were not consecutive) that didn't go off and they had a reasonable dimple from the strike. Later I picked them up, and put them right in the chamber, and they went bang. They all did fire after the second strike though (easy with DAO). This happened with two different kinds of ammo. My gun was clean and lubed prior to shooting. This gun has been great other than this, no feeding or ejecting issues at all. Total rounds through the pistol is about 700 plus about 200 dry fires. Any suggestions or similar experiences??


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Is this a new gun? If so,don't get excited until you get at least 500-750 rounds through it.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

It is new but I am near the 700 mark. It has been flawless since I took it out of the box (until now). My thought is that since it didn't do it in the begining, there may be a spring wearing out. I doubt that is the problem.

I am a member of another forum that is P250 specific and nobody there has mentioned this being an issue. Some of thos guys have put well over 1000 through theirs.


----------



## The Goat (Jul 23, 2009)

my wifes 22 did that but it stopped. Also I buy her the cheapest ammo i can find so i blamed it on that. It took well over 1000 rounds to stop.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I will keep shooting and see how it goes. I hate the fact that I can not currently depend on it 100%. That sucks. Guess I will carry the wheeler.:smt022


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

I had a light strike issue with my P239. It happened with all different kinds of ammo, so I ended up sending it back to Sig. All they did was give it a "good cleaning" and the problem is gone. I know you said your gun was cleaned and lubed but maybe theres some carbon build-up or something is over lubed to the point where the striker is sticking?


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

I may have found the problem. I removed the firing pin today and it was a little dirty. I had never removed parts from the slide before when cleaning. I will try to get to the range this weekend and test it again. I am going to take 500 rounds this time and run it all through. If I have the same problem it's going back to Sig.

Mdnitedrftr, I actually held a 229 today. I have been eyeing the Stainless Elite with the wood grips. Gives me goose bumps everytime I see it. Then I look at the sticker and they go away pretty quick. I do love that gun. Have you had any issues with your 239?


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

Sigs arent cheap, we all know that, but IMO, they're worth every penny. They're phenomenal guns. I love everything about my P239...I only wish I shot it more (.357 SIG ammo is $). Other than me not cleaning it right, or good enough, whatever you might call it, Ive never had an issue with it.


----------



## dosborn (Apr 17, 2009)

*Update*

I think I fixed my problem. I removed the firing pin and cleaned it and the slide. Went to the range and shot about 100 rounds with ZERO problems.

This was my first time removing parts from a slide but all went well. I have always done the basic strip and clean and that seemed to keep everything running fine.

How often should you remove the firing pin and clean that area?? I am thinking after 1000 rounds at least but I would like to hear from the pros. Have a Ruger P89 that has about 4000 through it and it has never had the firing pin removed. I don't want to wait until I have a problem to clean it because it may be the wrong time to have a problem, so I would rather maintain and clean it properly.


----------

